# cycling in someone else's slipstream



## spudgun (22 Jul 2011)

i'm not sure what the official word for it is in cycling speak, but i have been watching the TDF this year (loving it) and learning quite a bit about road cycling. i appreciate the fact that the TDF is a race, whereas i am going Touring, but nevertheless wanted to pose a question that hasn't really occurred to me before. yesterday, because Frank Schleck was never out front, his was described as an easy day - which while tough to you and me - i know now what the commentators were getting at... ie that it is far easier to ride in the slipstream of others than be doing all the work yourself. it is even more noticeable on the sprinters stages where the HTC do the work for Cav to put him in position.
however, i have never considered doing this myself. firstly i never realised it really made much difference, and secondly, to get close to to the rider in front seems like a good way to invite a crash! i'm going to be doing a few 100 milers next week - should i be looking to 'lock onto the wheel in front'? does it make a noticeable difference and if so do any of you have any tips? (or should i just man up, do the hard yards myself in my own space and not risk clipping the wheel of the bike in front!. there are only going to be 3 of us riding).
thanks in advance


----------



## SquareDaff (22 Jul 2011)

Take it in turns up front. It's not polite to let the other 2 do all the work!


----------



## Herzog (22 Jul 2011)

Yes, it certainly helps to follow another rider closely. 

When following, it's best not to stare at the leaders rear wheel. Look over their shoulder and you'll be able to see any obstacles in the road. Also, you don't need to be centimeters away to feel the effect of drafting - a couple of feet will still have an effect. With two other riders, a significant amount of energy could be saved (especially if riding into a head wind!).

Make sure you take your turn at the front though, no-one likes a wheel sucker!


----------



## endoman (22 Jul 2011)

In a three is it best to ride in single file, each taking turns at the front?

Out with the club last night it was very noticeable how much easier it was on someone's wheel, and when I did my bit at the front I had no idea if the guys behind were behind at all.


----------



## gaz (22 Jul 2011)

endoman said:


> In a three is it best to ride in single file, each taking turns at the front?
> 
> Out with the club last night it was very noticeable how much easier it was on someone's wheel, and when I did my bit at the front I had no idea if the guys behind were behind at all.


I you dip your head down and look under your arm you should be able to see if someone is behind you.


----------



## the snail (22 Jul 2011)

It does make a difference, more at speed or into a headwind. Etiquette demands that you take your share of time on the front though! On more leisurely rides you might spend time in front, behind or side by side for a chat. If you hit the bike in front, I think it's more likely that you will come off than the person in front, but riding in close formation requires all involved to pay attention!


----------



## spudgun (22 Jul 2011)

no problem with doing my fair share at the front. mainly curious as to whether it makes a difference (clearly it does) and now i just need to try and crack the art of doing it so i'm close enough to benefit but not to crash! Boardman did a bit on the TDF highlights saying 80% of energy was spent pushing air out the way, basically saying that cruising in someone else's slipstream was really easy by contrast.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

At TdF speeds the drafting rider is working at cca 60% of the power output of the lead rider.

At touring speeds this differential will be less, but it is definitely to your mutual advantage to share the work.

Enjoy!


----------



## iAmiAdam (22 Jul 2011)

You can save up to 30% effort.

Look at the back of the person infront's head/helmet, don't worry about your steering and it becomes second nature. The person infront should indicate any obstacles and if you're in his wheel he should move out the way and you should follow anyway.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2011)

Echo the above.
Couple of things to remember:
Don't overlap wheels, you'll come-off the worst if you touch.
Watch the rider's arse in front and watch for any change in pedalling rate, reaching for a bottle or similar.
If you're in between other riders maintain a steady pace, don't snatch the brakes to alter speed, but you can just drift out into the airstream for a more gentle slowing
Don't drink in the paceline unless you're at the end.
Don't use tri-bars
If you move onto the front, maintain the same cadence, most have a tendancey to speed up.
Make sure there is a communication strategy for holes, car-up and down and signalling to move out because of parked cars.

We do training in small groups and we find that working together smoothly is the key to going fast, any sudden accelerations or decelerations sap the strength and slow the team. Practice riding behind somebody you trust.
It's extremely satisfying when it all works together.

As an indication, alone I can average about 19 mph round our flat 22 mile circuit (speeds up to about 22-23 on the fastest bits), if I jump into a faster group of about 4 or 5 riders I can hang on the back at up to 28mph, but as soon as I loose the tow for a few seconds, the free-ride is over!


----------



## fimm (22 Jul 2011)

The word you want is "drafting".
I find that riding in a tightly drafting bunch requires a lot of concentration! 
You've been given a lot of good advice already which I can't really add to.


----------



## spudgun (22 Jul 2011)

thank you for all the help / advice


----------



## iAmiAdam (22 Jul 2011)

spudgun said:


> thank you for all the help / advice



Forgot to mention, use hand signals when on the front.

Point to hazards, point outwards across your back to indicate a car parked on the road side.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2011)

Takes practice and confidence to ride close to others - it helps if you know the riders (e.g. in a club). It's always a little tricky on a Sportive for example, where you don't really know other rider's ability/experience.

In the club I used to be in, we'd regularly practice 'through and off'.


----------



## GrasB (22 Jul 2011)

Don't be embarrassed to be the weakest rider, if the others can do 3 min pulls at the front but you can only manage 90 seconds before you're struggling then only do 90 seconds. In the long run you'll be more help than pushing through to 2 or 3 min for a while before simply being unable to recover in time.


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Jul 2011)

Watch out for the guy in front getting out of the saddle on rises if you're close.


----------



## wiggydiggy (22 Jul 2011)

Obviously this is for events and entirely beneficial but how about when commuting?

I've looked back a few times and found someone right on my wheel, I dont see any benefit for them as its rare I get above 15-18 mph. I just find it rude, slightly aggressive and a little dangerous as I often have to slow/stop suddenly....

Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Watch out for the guy in front getting out of the saddle on rises if you're close.


Good point, when somebody gets out of the saddle the bike tends to shift momentarily rearwards.
The other possibility is the guy in front is about to fart .... it happens ....


----------



## endoman (22 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> I you dip your head down and look under your arm you should be able to see if someone is behind you.



If I tried that I would soon be behind, in a heap, on the floor :-)


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2011)

the snail said:


> It does make a difference, more at speed or into a headwind. Etiquette demands that you take your share of time on the front though! On more leisurely rides you might spend time in front, behind or side by side for a chat. *If you hit the bike in front*, I think it's more likely that you will come off than the person in front, but riding in close formation requires all involved to pay attention!




I've done that twice, strangely both times in the same summer, 1997, the first touch of wheels put me in the stinging nettles at the side of the road and damaged both bikes bad enough for us both to need a lift home, a few months later it happened again, this time I ended up in a heap in the road, road rash and a huge lump on my hip and superficial damage to the bike. I had not done that before that summer nor have I done it since. A couple of times recently I've been passed by the clubs fast group whilst out on my own and the tow from the passing group is surprisingly strong, when I've been in a group I've always been aware of the tow but never realised how strong it is.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jul 2011)

Haven't got one that is usable!


----------



## lulubel (23 Jul 2011)

I had a couple of blokes pass me today while I was out on a recovery ride. They were side by side and came back in close in front of me, and the headwind almost stopped. For a couple of seconds, I contemplated staying close behind them for a while, but I figured that would be a bit rude. I'd never really noticed it like that before. I suppose it was because I had 2 cyclists blocking the wind for me rather than just one.


----------



## Red Light (23 Jul 2011)

Couple of comments to add to what has already been said.

First don't draft close with people that are inexperienced in drafting. If they are not used to having someone drafting them its very easy to send their bike backwards into yours by stopping pedalling, shifting their weight or even braking. Close drafting requires acquired skills for both riders. So give it some space, not TdeF style drafting.

Second, as well as the person behind there is also a benefit for the person in front. In simplistic terms the theory is that the air flowing round the rider creates a low pressure behind the rider where it comes back together providing a slight suction backwards on the rider. Putting another rider in that space fills the vacuum and reduces the rearwards pull on the front rider making them faster too. So even if you are not up to doing your full share at the front, you can rest on the fact you are still helping those who take up the load.


----------



## Red Light (23 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> I had a couple of blokes pass me today while I was out on a recovery ride. They were side by side and came back in close in front of me, and the headwind almost stopped. For a couple of seconds, I contemplated staying close behind them for a while, but I figured that would be a bit rude. I'd never really noticed it like that before. I suppose it was because I had 2 cyclists blocking the wind for me rather than just one.



One of the few pleasures of riding on a busy main road is the way the slipstream of all the vehicles passing wafts you along.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Jul 2011)

Haven't done it of late, but as kids to get into town easier on the main road, we used to use the buses slip stream, leap frogging to the next when they pulled into a stop.


----------



## PK99 (23 Jul 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Watch out for the guy in front getting out of the saddle on rises if you're close.



And, if you are on the front, don't free-wheel down hill as the wind will slow you, but the guys behind will have to break as you shelter them from the wind. Keep pedalling!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Jul 2011)

spudgun said:


> i'm not sure what the official word for it is in cycling speak, but i have been watching the TDF this year (loving it) and learning quite a bit about road cycling. i appreciate the fact that the TDF is a race, whereas i am going Touring, but nevertheless wanted to pose a question that hasn't really occurred to me before. yesterday, because Frank Schleck was never out front, his was described as an easy day - which while tough to you and me - i know now what the commentators were getting at... ie that it is far easier to ride in the slipstream of others than be doing all the work yourself. it is even more noticeable on the sprinters stages where the HTC do the work for Cav to put him in position.
> however, i have never considered doing this myself. firstly i never realised it really made much difference, and secondly, to get close to to the rider in front seems like a good way to invite a crash! i'm going to be doing a few 100 milers next week - should i be looking to 'lock onto the wheel in front'? does it make a noticeable difference and if so do any of you have any tips? (or should i just man up, do the hard yards myself in my own space and not risk clipping the wheel of the bike in front!. there are only going to be 3 of us riding).
> thanks in advance


FYI it is called "Drafting".


----------

